# Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?



## kL| (15. Mai 2011)

*Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

Titel geändert!

Alter Text:
Hallo.

Da ich noch einen 2. Monitor brauche, bin ich am überlegen welche Größe ich nehmen soll. Da mein jetziger 40" für schnelle FPS ungeeignet ist stellt sich die Frage 24 oder 27". Ich persönlich tendiere zu 27", da mir 24" etwas klein erscheint. Aber das ist nur meine Meinung. Was meint ihr und vorallem, welche Monitore sind gut? 

Ich habe mal einen Größenvergleich in Bildern gemacht.  

grün = 40" 
blau = 27"
das andere = 24"

Neuer Text:

Ich suche einen 27" LED Monitor nur für Gaming. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

Seite 1 ignorieren!


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*

Wenn dir ein 24er zu klein ist, dann nimm halt einen 27er, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*

Was willst du denn ausgeben?
Wenn dir 27" mehr zusagt, dann sollest du 27" nehmen!


----------



## jianan (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*

nimm doch einfach ein wo ist das prblem


----------



## kL| (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*



jianan schrieb:


> nimm doch einfach ein wo ist das prblem


 
Vielleicht habe ich die Frage nicht dumm genug gestellt? Bildqualität? Übersichtlichkeit? Bildschärfe? und und und. Bei beiden Größen,bei FullHD. Und vorallem welche Marke / Modell? Ist Samsung gut oder Asus? 

Für eine gute Bildqualität bin ich auch bereit etwas mehr auszugeben.


----------



## Semih91 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*

Samsung P2770HD war vor nem Monat noch einer der Besten in seiner Kategorie. Der ist empfehlenswert gewesen, weiß net, ob es immer noch so ist. Wenn nicht, frag einfach Hulkhardy, der weiß das bestimmt


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*



Semih91 schrieb:


> Samsung P2770HD war vor nem Monat noch einer der Besten in seiner Kategorie. Der ist empfehlenswert gewesen, weiß net, ob es immer noch so ist. Wenn nicht, frag einfach Hulkhardy, der weiß das bestimmt



Ist immer noch so. 

@ TE

Man muss natürlich auch einen gewissen Sitzabstand haben. Nicht das man jedes Pixel einzeln sieht.


----------



## r|sen_ (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*

Wie schonmal erwähnt, ich kann den Fujitsu SL27T empfehlen, den hab ich & bin superzufrieden...


----------



## narcosubs (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*



> Man muss natürlich auch einen gewissen Sitzabstand haben. Nicht das man jedes Pixel einzeln sieht.


 
Welchen Mindestabstand sollte man denn Deiner Meinung nach bei nem 27er einhalten?


----------



## robbe (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*

Ich persönlich stand auch vor der Wahl 24" oder 27". Bin von einem 22" umgestiegen und da mir der Schritt auf 24" zu klein vorkam, hab ich mich für 27" entschieden. Habe es absolut nicht bereut, 27" ist absolut perfekt und das obwohl ich nur 60-80cm weit wegsitze.

Ich habe den Samsung P2770FH, der ist rein technisch wohl etwas besser als der HD, hat dafür aber keinen TV-Tuner. Falls du keinen TV-Tuner brauchst, solltest du also eher zum FH greifen.

Es gibt übrigens seit neuesten auch 27" LED Monitore von Samsung. Das ärgert mich ein bisschen, da ich mir meinen erst vor wenigen Monaten gekauft hab. Hätt ich gewusst, das Samsung kurz darauf LED Monitore in der 27" Klasse bringt, hätte ich wohl noch mit dem Kauf gewartet.


----------



## kL| (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*



Semih91 schrieb:


> Samsung P2770HD


 
An und für sich ein schönes Ding. Aber DVB T/C brauche ich nicht, da ich das bei mir nicht empfangen kann. Bleibt also der P2770FH. Das ist allerdings kein LED. Wobei ich mich frage: Was ist so besonderes daran? Sind die Farben wirklich besser? Ich denke das ist alles nur eine Einstellungssache. Klar waren die Farben bei meinem 40er LCD anfangs schwach, aber nach einer Orgie mit der Fernbediehung, welche schätzungsweise 3h gedauert hat , war dann alles perfekt. Avatar angesehen und dahin geschmolzen. Von der Ausleuchtung her gibt es klar ein Problem. Die Ecken sind heller. Besonders deutich sieht man es bei schwarzen Balken, aber beim spielen habe ich es noch nie wahrgenommen. Das Einzigste was mich stört ist, dass dunkle Farben noch dunkler werden, wenn helle Farbflächen daneben sind. Ist das bei LED auch?


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*



> Von der Ausleuchtung her gibt es klar ein Problem. Die Ecken sind heller. Besonders deutich sieht man es bei schwarzen Balken, aber beim spielen habe ich es noch nie wahrgenommen. Das Einzigste was mich stört ist, dass dunkle Farben noch dunkler werden, wenn helle Farbflächen daneben sind. Ist das bei LED auch?


 
Wenn es ein guter Monitor ist, sollte die Ausleuchtung bei LED gleichmäßig sein. Ich hab einen BX2450 von Samsung. Dieser hat eine gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung. Das Schwarz wirkt satt und die restlichen Farben nicht zu übertrieben. Das alles ist jedoch auch eine Einstellungssache.


----------



## kL| (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

Ich habe die Auswahl jetzt schon aus 2 Stück eingegrenzt. Asus VE278Q und Samsung S27A550. Vom Asus gibt es einige Tests mit mal guten, mal schlechten Bewertungen. Von dem Samsung habe ich nur einen einzigen gefunden und der bewertet ihn nicht gut, weil er ein Asusfan ist.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

Technisch gesehen liest sich der Samsung sehr gut. Allerdings gibt es noch nicht viele Ergebnisse was die Bildqualität angeht. 
Wenn du ein geduldiger Mensch bist, solltest du warten bis die Testergebnisse aufschlagen. Wenn nicht, bestell ihn dir und teste ihn 14 Tage lang. So erhällst du den besten Eindruck.


----------



## kL| (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

So ich habe mir den Samsung gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Das Designe ist spitze. Das Bild ist super. Die Farben sind sehr kräftig. Es gibt keine Schlieren oder sonstwas. Außer in Crysis 2 bei der Pistole am grünen Punkt. Aber da das bei Vielen auftritt liegt das wohl an der Programierung vom Spiel. Allergings gibt es eins, das ich nicht verstehe. Bei 1080p sind alle Farben und auch Schwarz viel heller als bei anderen Auflösungen. Da ich aber eh bei fast allen Spielen Downsampling nutze stört mich das nicht, denn da ist wieder alles normal.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*



kL| schrieb:


> So ich habe mir den Samsung gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Das Designe ist spitze. Das Bild ist super. Die Farben sind sehr kräftig. Es gibt keine Schlieren oder sonstwas. Außer in Crysis 2 bei der Pistole am grünen Punkt. Aber da das bei Vielen auftritt liegt das wohl an der Programierung vom Spiel. Allergings gibt es eins, das ich nicht verstehe. Bei 1080p sind alle Farben und auch Schwarz viel heller als bei anderen Auflösungen. Da ich aber eh bei fast allen Spielen Downsampling nutze stört mich das nicht, denn da ist wieder alles normal.



Hast du noch ein paar schöne Fotos für uns? Ich hab das Modell leider noch nirgends mal näher betrachten können.


----------



## doc1911 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: 24" oder 27"?*

http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2010/test-samsung-p2770hd.html


----------



## Rolk (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*



kL| schrieb:


> So ich habe mir den Samsung gekauft und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Das Designe ist spitze. Das Bild ist super. Die Farben sind sehr kräftig. Es gibt keine Schlieren oder sonstwas. Außer in Crysis 2 bei der Pistole am grünen Punkt. Aber da das bei Vielen auftritt liegt das wohl an der Programierung vom Spiel. Allergings gibt es eins, das ich nicht verstehe. Bei 1080p sind alle Farben und auch Schwarz viel heller als bei anderen Auflösungen. Da ich aber eh bei fast allen Spielen Downsampling nutze stört mich das nicht, denn da ist wieder alles normal.



Für den Samsung Syncmaster S27A550H interessiere ich mich auch. Du hast ihn ohne "H" am Ende geschrieben. Ich gehe mal davon aus wir meinen den selben Monitor. Wie ist das mit der Geräuschkulisse bei dem Monitor? Produziert er irgendein leises Summen oder Fiepen oder herrscht absolute Stille?


----------



## kmf (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

Ich sehe es als ziemlich grenzwertig an, sich einen 27" Moni mit 1.920x1.080 Auflösung fürs Zocken anzuschaffen. Die einzelnen Bildpunkte erscheinen bei dieser Auflösung schon fast pflastersteingroß. Bei 27" sollten es min. 2440X1440 besser noch 2560x1600 in der nativen Auflösung sein. Dafür bedarf es dann aber einer entsprechend leistungsfähigen Graka. Als guter Kompromiss käme für mich aber auch ein 24 Zöller mit 1920x1200 infrage.


----------



## Painkiller (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

Ich persönlich bevorzuge auch einen 24" zum Zocken. Für Blu-Ray & Co. KG kommt mir ein 46" von Samsung ins Haus.  Will ja was davon haben^^

Man muss aber auch bedenken, das die hohen Auflösungen der Grafikkarte einiges abverlangen.


----------



## doc1911 (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

Wie siehts den mit dem *Hanns.G HL251DPB * aus?
Suche mir derzeit die Finger stumpf nach einen neuen, da ist er mir aufgefallen.
Allerdings finde ich keine nützlichen Reviews.

Edit:
http://www.prad.de/new/monitore/test/2008/test-lg-w2452v.html
Auch ganz gut zum Daddeln geeignet. Allerdings schon etwas älter.


----------



## kL| (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

Bilder kann ich machen oder besser gesagt ich habe schon welche. Aber nur vom Handy und die sind nicht gerade gut. Grenzwertig? Naja. Als grenzwertig bezeichne ich mal einen 70" LCD mit 1080p. Samsung präsentiert 70"-LCD-TV mit 1080p - 22.08.2006 - ComputerBase Soviel dazu. Da hast du Pflastersteine! Der Unterschied im Pixelabstand von 24" zu 27" berägt 0.04mm nicht 10 cm.

Meine Gleichung aus Diagonale, Sitzabstand und Bildschärfe kommt zu einem perfekten Ergebnis. Aber das muss jeder für sich selbst beurteilen. Ich finde es schwachsinnig für ein paar mehr Details einen hohen Aufpreis zu zahlen.

Edit: @Rolk: ja es ist der mit H. Der genaue Name ist LS27A550HS/EN. Geräusche macht meiner nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

@ doc1911

Wieso machst du es dir so schwer? Nimm doch den Samsung 2770FH oder den Samsung S27A550. Sind beides gute Monitore.



> Bilder kann ich machen oder besser gesagt ich habe schon welche. Aber nur vom Handy und die sind nicht gerade gut.


Macht nix! Nur her damit!


----------



## kL| (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

So hier kommen die Bilder. Etwas verstaubt, aber das Ding ist ein Magnet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Touch Tasten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und das Menu dazu.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GuMa (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*



kL| schrieb:


> So hier kommen die Bilder. Etwas verstaubt, aber das Ding ist ein Magnet.
> 
> ]


 

jo bin auch am überlgen welchen ich mir hole.. ob deinen oder den Samsung S27A350( schöneren Standfuss) ... biste damit zufrieden?  auf den standfuss würde ich meine centerbox vom logitech z 5500 legen...


----------



## McGumble (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

Ich überlege auch mir diesen monitor zu kaufen.
was mich sehr interessiert ist, wie du die ausleuchtung und den kontrast sowie die farben empfindest.
sagen wir mal auf einer skala von 1-10.

würde mir sehr bei der kaufentscheidung helfen!

THX
McGumble


----------



## narcosubs (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

Ich habe seit kurzem den Asus VE 278Q und bin zufrieden mit Ausleuchtung, Kontrast und vor allem den Farben.
Wäre evtl. noch eine Alternative.
Gruss,
Christian


----------



## winner961 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

hallo narcosubs wie is den eigentlich die bildquali und die bewegungsgeschwindigkeit bei dem asus monitor , weil mein freund überlegt ob er ihn sich kaufen soll ?


----------



## GuMa (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*



winner961 schrieb:


> hallo narcosubs wie is den eigentlich die bildquali und die bewegungsgeschwindigkeit bei dem asus monitor , weil mein freund überlegt ob er ihn sich kaufen soll ?


 
also es gibt keine schlieren beim zocken battlefield,doom 3,quake,call of duty!


----------



## kL| (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*



McGumble schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch mir diesen monitor zu kaufen.
> was mich sehr interessiert ist, wie du die ausleuchtung und den kontrast sowie die farben empfindest.
> sagen wir mal auf einer skala von 1-10.
> 
> McGumble


 
Also pass auf. Zum vergleichen habe ich nurnoch den 40" von Samsung.

       40" |  27"
A:    6    |  8  eigendlich gleichmäßig
K:    8.5  |  8  kann aber auch an den Einstellungen liegen 
F:    9.5  |  8  z.B. ist blau viel dunkler als auf dem 40er. Allgemein kommen die Farben auf dem Großen viel besser rüber. Getestet mit Avatar. Kann aber auch an den Eistellungen liegen. Wobei der Kleine in nichts nachsteht. Der Gesamteindruck zählt für mich und der ist bei Spielen einfach besser auf 27".

Hier noch ein Kritikpunkt. Der Monitor ist etwas wackelig auf seinem einen Bein.


----------



## narcosubs (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welcher 27" LED Monitor für Gaming?*

@ winner961
Also, ich bin wie gesagt zufrieden, auch mit der Bildquali allgemein. Schlieren und Corona-Effekte habe ich bisher keine bemerkt; allerdings würde ich mich auch nicht als ausgesprochenen Hardcore-Gamer bezeichnen.
Vorher hatte ich den Samsung 2233RZ und der Asus sieht einfach viel besser, bunter und kontrastreicher, dagegen aus.
Gruss,
Christian


----------

